# Hoosier APBTC(IN) Sept. 4-5



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Clinton County Fairgrounds, Frankfort,IN anyone going?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

We'll be there.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Where is Frankfort? We are in Chicago and always lookingfor a show


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Frankfort is just southeast of Lafayette. I think it looks like 110 +- miles from Gary IN. I'm not an expert on directions but Interstate 65 would be the best bet. I believe the show starts around 11:00 am, because I thought registration is from 8:30 to 10:30, but don't quote me. For more info. call Terry at 765-883-7616.


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

how was the show i called terry and left messages to see when everything started but was never called back so didnt feel like driving all that way for nothing


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Aww man how'd I miss this thread?? Frankfort is only like an hour south of me, and I was already in Lafayette that weekend(halfway)...damn wish I could have made it!!! BAH!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

My pops and I went on Saturday and had a pretty good time. It's been 16 years since I've been to a show, and it was my dad's first show. So we both just kinda hung out and talked to people and their dogs of course. I thought that with the emergence of the "bully style" pit bulls that we'd see alot of those type of dogs, but for the most part, the dogs were more standard than I expected. The puppies were adorable As far as who won what, I was busy trying to check out everyones pups Forgot my camera, thus keeping my bone headed move streak alive. I would love to see an event like this up north in Ft. Wayne, where I live.


----------

